# 6.0 trucks heads on ls1



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

Could you put heads from a 3/4 ton truck with a 6.0 on an ls1 and would it be worth it? I tried searching but couldnt find anything. 3/4 ton trucks with 6.0s are dime a dozen at junkyards around here and i figured if they are similar to the gto 6.0 heads that would be perfect


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Find out the model of the head. LQ4 6 liter engines have lower compression to start with and you'd have to mill them down or have the combustion chambers welded up. I also believe some are iron heads and some aluminum.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

In the end it would probally be cheaper to find some used 243 heads(LS6/LS2.) They flow great and if you needed more you can port them.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

i would love to find some used 243s but where i live you just dont come by them at all and everywhere i have found that has them they are expensive. thats why im thinking 6.0 truck heads because i live in farm country and they are everywhere


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

04black said:


> i would love to find some used 243s but where i live you just dont come by them at all and everywhere i have found that has them they are expensive. thats why im thinking 6.0 truck heads because i live in farm country and they are everywhere


Well unless you're willing to spend some money on them after you get them you'd be better off with your stock heads. I made over 400 RWHP on the stock 241s and even they can be worked to make even better flow. You may find going to a lower compression 6.0 head will make you lose ground unless you're going forced induction and want the compression drop.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Might want to check on the valve sizes. The LS1 has a 3.898" bore, whereas the 6.0 has a larger 4" bore. L92 and I am pretty sure LQ4 heads wont fit the small bore LS1 because the valves will either hit the block or be severely shrouded. Just something to look into.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04black said:


> Could you put heads from a 3/4 ton truck with a 6.0 on an ls1 and would it be worth it? I tried searching but couldnt find anything. 3/4 ton trucks with 6.0s are dime a dozen at junkyards around here and i figured if they are similar to the gto 6.0 heads that would be perfect


Lower compression version of the LS6 head. They are more sought after for FI cars. They will fit, the decrease in C/R about 9.5:1 will hurt in performance unless your are going FI. Make sure that the truck engines that you are looking at are the 6.0(317 head) and not the 4.8 and 5.3 I see so many of those and no 6.0 engines in junk yards. LS1 241 heads can be ported to out flow stock LS6 243 heads sans the compression ratio.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> Find out the model of the head. LQ4 6 liter engines have lower compression to start with and you'd have to mill them down or have the combustion chambers welded up. I also believe some are iron heads and some aluminum.


The only problem I can see milling heads is changing the valvetrain geometry. You may have to find the correct length pushrods and or valves to work after mill work. The LS heads are zero net lash adjustment too. With welding the combustion chambers you may run into shrouding the valves.

With the AL and iron heads I think you mean the block is Al or iron. I think that what was the difference between the LQ4/LQ9 6.0 blocks was the short block.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

What is everyones thoughts on the 5.3 truck heads #862?. I've read they have an even smaller chamber size than 243s. 862 has a 61.15cc chamber vs 243's 64.45cc chamber. Would 862's cause compression to be to high? Reason for my questions is i found 2 complete sets of 862 heads for 125 a set. Also would they be ok to run on a 2000 ls1?


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

no one has any opinions on the 862 heads off a 5.3?


----------

